# Rooster Shooting?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Experienced pheasant hunters...

Tell me this:

Why is it, that when you get a strait away rooster and drop the hammer on him, you can litterally blow him up like a feather pillow in a wind storm, yet when you clean him, there are very few pellets in his eating parts. Legs, thighs, and mostly, that delectable breast?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Usually when shooting Roosters that are flying straight away you hit the high or low and not directly in the middle, I aim over the bird as he's rising and let the shot hit them in the head or in the back which would take alot of feathers out but not hurt the meat, i'm not a expert I just shoot alot. :beer:


----------

